# Burt lake



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We plan on hitting Burt Lake in northern Michigan in a couple weeks. Never been there before so looking for any information. Looked on Iceshanty and Michigansportsman and not finding a lot of information.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Michigansportsman has been less than helpful for me too. Tough when you're the outsider. I would just keep doing homework and come up with a game plan. Hopefully someone here can chime in for you. Good luck!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

everything ive seen for burt is east side of lake and start shallow and move out. Jiggin raps seem to be ticket.....my buddy was up there two weeks ago or so and did trash. Ive seen other guys doing well...id check out the maps and find some points and drop offs and see if you can figure em out.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

My buddy was up there about 3 weeks ago and didn’t do well either. He caught 1 small eye all day. Saying that I have seen a couple reports of walleye and a few perch being caught over the weekend.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The Navionics app worked incredibly well on the two lakes I have ever fished in Michigan, which were St. Helen and Peach. It was a total night and day difference between here and there, they are very inaccurate here.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I will be watching closely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Headed up there possibly Sun and Mon. Hoppies bar on the NE side of the lake or Maple Bay are places I was directed to for easier access. First time up there for me.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm up there for 5 days starting on Saturday. I plan on hitting Burt at least one of those days. First time for me as well. I'm in search of Burbot. Hopefully I find a few.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there this Friday through Sunday. Never been. Going to figure it out. Probably starting on the north side.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

If you guys see a guy if a chartreuse and black flotation suit stop by and say hi! I'm hard to miss!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Any report on ice or snow depth? We are bringing everything but have the quad. 

We have a green honda quad with an otter double.


----------

